# Golden Retriever Specialty



## Glenda Brown

I was just sent this list of Callbacks for the Amateur from Kine Torinus. Sent by iPhone and she said there were 32 called back to the landblind but I have only 31. As soon as I get the missing Golden, will let you know:

1 - 2 -3 - 4 - 6 - 8 - 10 - 12 - 13 - 14 - 16 - 19 - 20 - 21 - 22 - 23 - 25 - 29 - 31 - 34 - 35 - 37 - 38 - 40 - 41 - 43 - 44 - 45 - 47 - 48 - 49.

Glenda


----------



## Glenda Brown

Land triple. Middle bird first 135 yards L-R on ridge. second bird on right thrown straight back slightly toward mid. bird. in a valley 100 yards retired. Line very tight to middle bird. Flier at left 130 yards up a hill R-L. wind at 13 mph. slightly l- r. but feels downwind. most dogs blow through to middle or go right thru opening into no mans land. 50% are handling.

Description of the Amateur provided by Kine.

Glenda


----------



## Glenda Brown

Missing number is #9. Sorry about that.

Glenda


----------



## BirdNMouth

Thank you, Glenda! Been wanting to follow along from home.
-Danielle


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Yes, thank you Glenda for the updates!!


----------



## golden boy 2

Glenda your numbers are wrong, you just gave me a mild heart attack...........................off to the hospital

#11 is back


----------



## Judy Myers

I guess we have two National threads here. I posted the Puppy Stake yesterday on the Golden National Specialty Thread and was going to continue with the other stakes but then I saw this one. The numbers I have for the Am are 1,2,3,4,6,8,10,11,12,13,14,16,19,20,21,22,23,25,29,31,34,35,37,38,40,41,43,44,45,47,48,49. The scratches are 5,27,32,33, and 50.


----------



## Judy Myers

I had to cut that post short because I got a phone call and wanted to post it. There were many handles although the test seemed to get slightly easier as the day went on and there was more scent and a slightly different wind. The judges did call some of the quick, clean handles back.

The Amateur Land Blind will start tomorrow at 8:00 in a different location. Handlers are to report to the headquarters area before 8:00 for directions to the test site. The starting dog will be #29.


----------



## Judy Myers

Derby Information:

The Derby will start at 8:00 tomorrow at a location north of the town of Henrietta. From the intersection of Omega and Bridge Streets in Henrietta, go north on Bridge St. which becomes Highway 1197. Go 1 1/2 miles to Kerr Lane. The Derby will be on the left. There will be signs.


----------



## Judy Myers

The Qual ran two series today. The first series was a wide open triple on relatively featureless land with heavy cover. All of the dogs were called back to the second series land blind which was a cross wind blind which included a decoy. I'm waiting for a call with the callbacks, but if anyone else has them, please post. Thanks.


----------



## Judy Myers

Just saw Qual callbacks posted in the GRCA Yahoo Group. They report 26 dogs called back:

1,2,3,5,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,20,21,23,24,25,26,27,28,31,33,35,36

Just had these numbers confirmed by another source. The scratches are 6,8,22,30,34.


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Thanks to all for reporting. 
Sue


----------



## Glenda Brown

Well, went off to organize dinner and just came back to check and heard they were doing CPR on Mike! Sorry about that, Mike, looks like the missing dog was 11 rather than 9. But, Mike, things like that build character and will make you a better person in the long run. Think of it like this, much better to find you were back than to be told you were and then show up and not be back----does that make you feel any better.

Will leave this up to Judy who has become a pro re the reporting on trials, and is a more reliable reporter than I am. 

Sorry, Mike, hugs and all that, Glenda


----------



## TexGold

Doesn't make me feel any better. I am number 9.


----------



## Glenda Brown

OK. Promise not to post anything that is sent on an iPhone. Remember, I was just the messenger! 

And, I have been in both positions---thought I was dropped and I wasn't; had my number listed, but had been dropped although it was down on the marshal's sheet---and that occurred at the first National Specialty I ever ran as well as being my first field trial. Particularly embarrassing as it was a long convoluted walk to the line, went up there only to have the two judges look at each other, shake their heads and inform me it was an error, turned and had this very long walk off----but it did build character. 

Glenda


----------



## Judy Myers

First series of the Derby was a nice relatively wide double. Long memory bird on the left thrown right to left and flyer short on the right shot left to right. It was run from the top of a rise overseeing the marks. Callbacks to second series (24 dogs):

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,11,12,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,25,26,27

Scratches: 19, 24


----------



## Judy Myers

The Am is running a double blind - one land and one water with a poison bird. Land is on the right over some broken terrain to a holding blind but not where the blind planter is hiding. The water blind is on the the left off the end of the poison bird with a point to cross. Dogs are to pick up land first, then water, then the poison bird.

The Open has a big triple with two retired with crosswind blowing left to right followed by an honor. Long mark is first down on the right thrown right to left along the side of a hill. Middle mark is thrown right to left lower along the side of the hill. The flyer is on the left shot left to right and angled back. All three marks have heavy cover to negotiate. Some dogs are going past the marks on the wrong side of the wind and blowing through although most recover to find the bird. Most of the dogs seem to be doing the test although I did see one break. Since I am running between all three stakes, I haven't had much chance to see the dogwork.

As of 2:00, both major stakes are still running. The Derby is setting up its second series.


----------



## Judy Myers

Qual callbacks to the 4th series (16 dogs):

1,5,9,12,13,14,15,17,20,21,23,24,25,26,31,35


----------



## Glenda Brown

I refrained from posting any information I have received re descriptions of the tests and/or callbacks for fear that Mike would have a relapse. What many of you do not know, as it is a deeply kept secret, I knew Mike when he was "Hollywood Mike". This was in his wayward youth. 

I hear lots of photos are being taken of your dogs and I am delighted and I know you will be as well when you see them. 

Thanks, Judy, as usual you do an excellent job reporting. Also you have two really nice Goldens!!

Glenda


----------



## Judy Myers

Open callbacks to double land blind (35 dogs):

1,2,3,4,7,8,9,11,12,14,15,16,17,18,20,22,23,24,26,27,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,42,43,44,45


----------



## Judy Myers

Amateur Callbacks to the 4th series (16 dogs):

1,3,4,8,13,20,23,25,34,35,37,38,43,44,45,48

The Amateur combined series two and three, so I believe the starting dog will be dog 43 (third number in rotation was 42). But if it's dog #8 (fourth number in rotation was 5), be kind. I'm not the judge. 

Amateur handlers report to Headquarters before 8:00.


----------



## Paula Richard

This is the derby call backs from the Yahoo Groups list:

Derby callbacks to 3rd series: 1,2,4,5,6,7,8,11,12,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,26,27


__._,_.___


----------



## Judy Myers

Derby Callbacks to 3rd series (19 dogs):

1,2,4,5,6,7,8,11,12,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,26,27

Fourth series callbacks shortly. Just finishing the 3rd series which, like the 2nd series, had one land and one water mark. The land mark in both cases was the longer of the two. The second series the long one threw left to right and the short one threw right to left into the middle of a pond. The long mark was the go bird and the bird in the pond was the memory bird. It was a very exciting bird and caused some breaks or near breaks. The third series had the long mark down first throwing right to left and the dogs had to hold their lines in the crosswind with the gunner disappearing in the rolling terrain. The go bird on the right was thrown right to left and slightly up hill from the edge of the water and fell in a line of cover.


----------



## Judy Myers

I have the Qual Placements but not the RJ or JAMs. Apparently there were some so I hope someone who has them will post:

1st - Chloe - Johnson
2nd - Otter - Otterness
3rd - Biz - Mertens
4th - Puzzle - Tucker


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Congrats to all!

I noticed there were some *** dogs competing in the Qual, I didn't know that was allowed, but obviously it is.


----------



## Glenda Brown

I would like to offer a sincere apology to TexGold for mistakeningly posting his number as being called back to the Amateur. It was not done with malice aforethought, but was an actual error based on misinformation I had received and which was sent on to me with the best of intentions. It shall not happen again. 

Until I received a private e-mail, I had no idea of the pain I had caused. Those of you that know me can attest to the fact that I do not intentionally ever try to hurt someone, in particular, someone I do not know.

Glenda


----------



## Judy Myers

Jennifer, a dog can compete in Qual until it wins two so yes, QAA dogs can compete.


----------



## Judy Myers

Derby Callbacks to 4th series (11 dogs):

2,4,6,11,14,15,17,18,20,22,26

The Derby is moving to a site near headquarters tomorrow morning at 8:00. 

I think I've posted this three times and it seems to disappear. I'm trying again.


----------



## Judy Myers

Open Callbacks to the 3rd series taken from the Yahoo Group posting (27 dogs):

1,2,4,7,8,11,12,14,18,22,23,24,26,27,29,31,33,34,35,36,37,38,39,42,43,44,45


----------



## Paula Richard

Judy Myers said:


> Derby Callbacks to 4th series (11 dogs):
> 
> 2,4,6,11,14,15,17,18,20,22,26
> 
> The Derby is moving to a site near headquarters tomorrow morning at 8:00.
> 
> I think I've posted this three times and it seems to disappear. I'm trying again.


Good luck Judy & Dart!!


----------



## duckwater

WOW !! Huge congrats to Todd and Benita !! Way to go Otter....


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Judy, thanks for the updates and descriptions!!!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Judy Myers said:


> Jennifer, a dog can compete in Qual until it wins two so yes, QAA dogs can compete.


Also, I think a dog who JAMs an Amateur can continue to compete in the Qual. Maybe Glenda can confirm that, but I think we discussed that once before. JAM in an Open does NOT allow a dog to continue to compete in Qual. 

A dog who gets 2nds in Qual (which gives ***) can also continue to compete in Qual.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy

Lots of JAMs in the Qual as well:
Qualifying Placements: 
1st: 12 Birch Bay Spring Beauty **
2nd: 9 Thunderstruck Like None Otter ** MH -- 
3rd: 15 Topbrass Bizquick -- 
4th: 23 Zaniri's Piece By Piece, Can MH --
RJAM: 27 Blazinlake Rockstar Bark at the Moon, MH -- 
JAMS: 1 Zaniri's Playing With Fire,MH -- 
5 HRCH David's Waterloo Diversion -- 
13 High Times Big Dog Daddy ** MH, CDX -- 
14 Talin Zaniri Frozen Concentrate -- 
17 Raggedy Run's Time Well Wasted *** MH -- 
20 Bigwood's Sportin Jenny -- 
21 Smokingold Max Q Maverick -- 
24 CH Unicoi's Sail Away Angel, MH -- 
26 Can CH Zaniri's Cheeky Monkey Can/Am MH, QFTR -- 
31 High Times Applejack's Mike, MH -- 
35 High Roller Marshall Matt Dillon, MH -- 
36 Sorol's Cannonball Express *** 

There must have been some good depth in the field of dogs for so many to complete all series. There was an entry of 36, with 5 scratches, so more than 1/2 (17) the dogs were still there at the end.


----------



## Judy Myers

The 4th series of the Derby was a very tight double with the long bird way up a hill thrown right to left hip pocket to the go bird flyer. Many of the dogs curled back to the flyer on the way to the long mark. Five made it through.

Derby Placements:

1st - Presto - Tandoc
2nd - Jenny - Bly
3rd - Gibbs - Millette-Snodgrass
4th - Dart - Myers
RJ - Rusty - Chalupka


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Congrats Debbie and Judy!

Any news of the Open or AM?


----------



## Judy Myers

The Am is a tight quad with three retired around a small pond of water. The long birds are thrown momma poppa with the right hand gunners retiring into the same holding blind as the left gunner. There is a short retired thrown from the right back corner of the pond left to right away from the pond and behind a dike-like mound. Those gunner walk in the direction they threw behind the dike. The flyer gunners shoot a wipeout flyer from the right side of the pond into the middle of the pond and about in line with the long right mark. The line to the short retired goes over the bird crates sitting in front of the flyers. The first bird down is the left long bird, then the short retired, then the right long bird, then the flyer. Many dogs are flaring the flyer gunners going for that mark. Most of the dogs seem to be doing the test but some with lots of hunting.


----------



## Chuck Wagner

Debbie, we are so happy for you and proud of this accomplishment with Presto!!! I'm remembering our conversation in my living room almost 2 years ago...I told you he was the one!


----------



## BirdNMouth

Congratulations Debbie & Presto!!! Congratulations Judy & Dart!! 
-Danielle


----------



## Paula Richard

Gerry Clinchy said:


> Also, I think a dog who JAMs an Amateur can continue to compete in the Qual. Maybe Glenda can confirm that, but I think we discussed that once before. JAM in an Open does NOT allow a dog to continue to compete in Qual.
> 
> A dog who gets 2nds in Qual (which gives ***) can also continue to compete in Qual.


That is correct!


----------



## Paula Richard

From Yahoo group,

Open callbacks to last series: 1,2,4,7,11,18,22,24,26,27,29,35,43 

good luck!


----------



## Judy Myers

Amateur Placements were a long time coming but here they are:

1st - Flash - Fuller
2nd - Gus - Robinson
3rd - Rider - Hogan
4th - Rainy - Mettenbrink
RJ - Caleb - Cleveland

JAM's : 

Ruby - Millette-Snodgrass
Fire - Cheatham
Ethan - Rasmussan
Trek - Myers
Koko - Curry
Lucy - Whiteley
Ready - Cleveland
Ruff - Bly
Copper - Faltys
Mick - Rasmussen
Bailey - Skochenski


----------



## Judy Myers

Open awards will be presented at the banquet tonight. Stay tuned.


----------



## BirdNMouth

Congratulations to Team "Flash", Team "Gus", & Team "Trek" & all the placements & JAMS
-Danielle


----------



## BK Tosadori

Congratulations to all placements! Especially to John Robinson and Gus!


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Congrats to all and thanks so much for sharing the experience, Judy!! Sounds like a tough trial!

Ethan must be pretty impressive - not even 3 yrs old and jamming an AM!


----------



## Beverly Burns

Congratulations to John and "Gus"! We are very proud of you two.


----------



## Annette

Congratulations to all the 

















Congratulations to all the Am placements and Jams. Especially John Robinson and Gus!


----------



## Judy Myers

Open Results:

1st - Ruby - Millette-Snodgrass/Erhardt - New FC!
2nd - Flash - Fuller
3rd - Micah - Cleveland
4th - Red - Carter
RJ - Bailey - Skochenski

JAM's:

Lucy - Whiteley
Rudy - Cheatham/Erhardt
Pistol - Anderson
Cutter - Strathern
Libby - Johnson
Fire - Cheatham
Forman - Otterness


----------



## BirdNMouth

WOW! Flash is on a roll! 
Congratulations to all, especially new FC Ruby.
-Danielle


----------



## drdawg

WOW! Go team Gus x Ruby!
Ruby WINS Open becomes FC
Gus gets second in Amat; Ruby gets JAM in Amateur
Gibbs (Gus x Ruby) gets 2nd in Derby 
Also my buddy Gale M gets 4th with Rainy in Amateur.

Hard to know who to cheer for since they were all great goldens
CONGRATS TO ALL; 
WISH I COULD HAVE BEEN THERE!


----------



## Glenda Brown

As I put on another thread, this has been an exceptionally good years for Goldens in the field. New titles, wins, out there kicking rears.
It reminds me of those days when we had eight or nine qualified each year for and running the National Amateur---let's keep it up. We have some marvelous Goldens to cheer on this November at the National Open---this is a time to start refurbishing your pom poms and having them ready for our future.

Glenda


----------



## drbobsd

Judy Myers said:


> Open Results:
> 
> 1st - Ruby - Millette-Snodgrass/Erhardt - New FC!
> 2nd - Flash - Fuller
> 3rd - Micah - Cleveland
> 4th - Red - Carter
> RJ - Bailey - Skochenski
> 
> JAM's:
> 
> Lucy - Whiteley
> Rudy - Cheatham/Erhardt
> Pistol - Anderson
> Cutter - Strathern
> Libby - Johnson
> Fire - Cheatham
> Forman - Otterness


Big congrats to Wayne Skochenski and Bailey and Wayne Anderson and Pistol. 

Goldens that are always in hunt in trials I run. 

Good job!


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Glenda Brown said:


> As I put on another thread, this has been an exceptionally good years for Goldens in the field. New titles, wins, out there kicking rears.
> It reminds me of those days when we had eight or nine qualified each year for and running the National Amateur---let's keep it up. We have some marvelous Goldens to cheer on this November at the National Open---this is a time to start refurbishing your pom poms and having them ready for our future.
> 
> Glenda


Exciting times! And fun. So glad you're putting so many great articles in the GRCA News. Just got mine in the mail and look forward to your articles!!


----------

